# auratus ID?



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

Does this frog look familiar to anyone? Is it an auratus morph?
Thanks.


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

it looks like a reverse Kahlua... 
maybe Campana? not too sure, its cute though


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Reminds me of mysteriosis, but it could be auratus.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Anoleo2 said:


> Reminds me of mysteriosis, but it could be auratus.


that is exactly what it is, not an auratus


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Really? It is a sharp looking frog.


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

The only mysteriosus I had seen had spots only, no "blobs" like auratus do. After comparing to some pictures I could definitely see that one being mysteriosus though.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's not a mysteriosus (See the [url-http://dendrobates.org/mysteriosus.html]Excidobates mysteriosus profile on dendrobates.org[/url] for more pics and natural history info). The body shape, leg length, and toes are off, but the biggest clue is the difference in skin texture... mystis are granular where the auratus are smooth.

The animal you're seeing is what I've seen sometimes called a "black and white" on European sites, and is just a particularly nice example of a Campana. The Campana imported recently have had very nice markings, tho typically more maze like than the spotting seen on this animal which is more remeniscent of the microspot turquoise auratus.


----------

